# no tractionaid for EC-135 helico



## sunny91 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

Lots of horsepower working on that one. Thanks, Sunny.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting. Is that consideral standard operating procedure for a hillside rescue. Looks highly unorthodox.


----------

